# Vizsla attack!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

The kids are 5 weeks today


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I can just hear the giggles


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

They are soo cute


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Awfully cute! I especially love the patrolling Shepherd in the background - always on the move, always watching. 
Ken


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Awwww, so cute! I'm anxiously awaiting the first week in August to get our new V puppy. I can't wait!


----------

